# Gesucht: Badesee



## KingKiKapu (16. August 2018)

Hallo,

bin vor kurzem von Dresden nach Detmold umgezogen und bin hier noch auf der Suche nach passablen Badeseen, die Situation scheint ja nicht so toll zu sein? Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips, wo man gepflegt mal ins Wasser springen kann?


----------



## nilsi2001 (18. August 2018)

Für einen etwas weiteren Weg kann ich dir den Freizeitsee in Godelheim/Höxter empfehlen. 
Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (18. August 2018)

Der Schiedersee ist von Detmold aus ganz gut zu erreichen, und natürlich der Lippesee.


----------



## DoctorCol (21. August 2018)

Wasser und OWL ist eine schwierige Beziehung. Ich habe mal eine Waypointdatei (gpx) hochgeladen [Quelle] und wenn du sie dir auf der Karte betrachtest, dann wirst du hier ein auffälliges Loch vorfinden! Im Prinzip gibt es in erträglicher Entfernung Bademöglichkeiten, die aber entweder als wilder Baggerseen oft zugemüllt sind oder du vom Pächter schnell die rote Karte bekommst. Die hier über mir zitierten Möglichkeiten sind eben voll erschlossen mit Pommesbude + Musik und an den heißen Tagen mit 1.001 Menschen...wer sowas mag, wird dort sicher glücklich. Insgesamt ist die Wasserqualität dank der Unterstützung durch die Agrarindustrie in den letzten 20 Jahren massiv gesunken und man badet nach dem Frühsommer nur durch Kraut. Im schlimmsten Fall suchst du dir kleine Dorffreibäder in der Botanik aus und springst in die Schwimmbadschorle!


----------



## poekelz (3. September 2018)

Was mir spontan einfällt: Herthasee in Hörstel kurz hiner Ippenbüren (toller Sandstrand), der Tuttenbrocksee beim Twin-Cable Beckum. Ansonsten Borlefzen bei Rinteln, Stemmer See im Kalletal, Gevattersee in Minden, Großer Weserbogen (gibt´s den Badesee noch?)


...und dann gibt´s noch ne ganze Menge illegaler und halblegaler Baggerseen und Kiesgruben.


----------



## nilsi2001 (3. September 2018)

Ja beim großen Weserbogen gibt es den Haxelsee in Würgassen wobei ich da nicht weiß ob man da schwimmen kann.


----------

